# Copies of book in Binder Allowed?



## addi (Aug 8, 2011)

On the NCEES Agreement Sheet, it states the following:

For Principles and Practice of Engineering (PE), Structural Engineering (SE) and Princi-ples and Practice of Surveying (PS) exams: These are open-book exams. Examinees must bring their own reference materials. All reference materials must be bound and remain bound during the exam. Bound refers to (1) materials permanently bound, as by stitching or glue, and (2) materials securely fastened in their covers by fasteners that penetrate all papers. Ring binders, spiral binders, plastic snap bind-ers, brads, and screw posts are acceptable fasteners. Staples are not acceptable fasteners. Writing tablets and legal pads are not allowed. Examinees may tab reference books before the exam with Post-it type notes and flags, but pads of Post-it notes and flags are not permitted in the exam room.

I just want to make sure. If I copy a book, 3 hole punch it and stick it in a binder, will they allow me to use it during the exam? Anyone who's taken the exam before, did you taken copied materials into the exam?

If this has been asked before, I apologize for asking again. I was not able to find a thread on this topic. Thanks


----------



## EAZY (Aug 9, 2011)

addi said:


> On the NCEES Agreement Sheet, it states the following:
> For Principles and Practice of Engineering (PE), Structural Engineering (SE) and Princi-ples and Practice of Surveying (PS) exams: These are open-book exams. Examinees must bring their own reference materials. All reference materials must be bound and remain bound during the exam. Bound refers to (1) materials permanently bound, as by stitching or glue, and (2) materials securely fastened in their covers by fasteners that penetrate all papers. Ring binders, spiral binders, plastic snap bind-ers, brads, and screw posts are acceptable fasteners. Staples are not acceptable fasteners. Writing tablets and legal pads are not allowed. Examinees may tab reference books before the exam with Post-it type notes and flags, but pads of Post-it notes and flags are not permitted in the exam room.
> 
> I just want to make sure. If I copy a book, 3 hole punch it and stick it in a binder, will they allow me to use it during the exam? Anyone who's taken the exam before, did you taken copied materials into the exam?
> ...


From reading other threads I think it may depend on the state you take the exam in. I took it in WA and had my CERM practice problems in a 3-ring binder because the original book was falling apart on me.


----------



## Peele1 (Aug 9, 2011)

It appears that only in Illinois would this not be allowed.


----------



## Jacob_PE (Aug 9, 2011)

addi said:


> On the NCEES Agreement Sheet, it states the following:
> For Principles and Practice of Engineering (PE), Structural Engineering (SE) and Princi-ples and Practice of Surveying (PS) exams: These are open-book exams. Examinees must bring their own reference materials. All reference materials must be bound and remain bound during the exam. Bound refers to (1) materials permanently bound, as by stitching or glue, and (2) materials securely fastened in their covers by fasteners that penetrate all papers. Ring binders, spiral binders, plastic snap bind-ers, brads, and screw posts are acceptable fasteners. Staples are not acceptable fasteners. Writing tablets and legal pads are not allowed. Examinees may tab reference books before the exam with Post-it type notes and flags, but pads of Post-it notes and flags are not permitted in the exam room.
> 
> I just want to make sure. If I copy a book, 3 hole punch it and stick it in a binder, will they allow me to use it during the exam? Anyone who's taken the exam before, did you taken copied materials into the exam?
> ...


I've been thinking of asking this, thanks for beating me to it.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 9, 2011)

In CA I have brought in 3-ring bound photocopied material once for the Survey (passed 1st time), twice for the 8-hour (passed 2nd time) and coming this Oct will be three times for the Seismic (I will pass this time!). Not once has a proctor said anything to me.


----------



## addi (Aug 9, 2011)

Going to take it in NY


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

I did this for most of my materials that I brought into the exam - created my own 3-ring binders by subject matter. I was never questioned (Florida).

JR


----------

